# Freezing issue



## havy15 (Oct 11, 2011)

A couple of days ago i woke up and saw my bolt was frozen and it is only caused when my phone is on 4g or occasionally on wifi idk what to do i have to do a battery pull everytime.  The phone seems a bit laggy too im running thundershed v 1.4. I was on liquid ics and i had a few freezes but not as many as i have now. Thank you for your time

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

Are you overclocking? That would cause freezes. No need to oc in Thundershed. If not did you dirty flash? That could do it.


----------



## havy15 (Oct 11, 2011)

Its just at 1.2but never gave me no issues i use imos leankernel with the speedtweak. And i always wipe dara and clear dalvik cache before i change roms

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

Are you setting that clock speed in tshed settings under the performance tab? If so that is probably the culprit. Unless you disable the setting in the speedtweak script it will cause problems like that.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## havy15 (Oct 11, 2011)

Idk if that was the issue all i did was restore my phone from another backup i made a week ago and it works fine now idk what it was

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

I would still recommend not ocing. You don't need it, it doesnt speed up anything, it drains your battery faster and this rom isnt designed for it. Check with Shed. He'll tell you the same thing. Keep in mind this is from a guy who oc's sense as high as possible.


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm oced at 1.4 and I have 0 issues. Probably don't need it but it makes me feel good.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

Why?


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

I just do. Battery life is a non issue for me. I charge once a day and get around 13 hrs use on that charge with a stock battery. I didn't charge today until I hit 10% and my battery stats were showing 24 hrs on but I put the phone in airplane mode while I slept so at least 8 hrs was idle.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## havy15 (Oct 11, 2011)

well im using the script that he has in the kernel soo do i just choose the battsaver mode thats the only one that is not oc'd .


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

Yeah that's the one.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## havy15 (Oct 11, 2011)

Liarsenic said:


> Yeah that's the one.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


well i just put it to normal mode soo no more oc haha i just put it down as a precaution but i still dont know the reason why that happened


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

I think it's is because you set your oc to 1.2 and imo's kernel didn't like it.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## havy15 (Oct 11, 2011)

Liarsenic said:


> I think it's is because you set your oc to 1.2 and imo's kernel didn't like it.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Lol but it was doing the same thing on liquid ics but it was more on thundershed lol but its workimg fine now soo well see what happens

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

